# Stromverbrauch beim Netzteil



## henry0692 (9. April 2012)

Huhu, ich bin nicht so der schlauste in Sachen Strom. 
Daher hab ich mir gerade die Frage gestellt wie das aussieht wenn ich z.B. ein 600W Netzteil kaufe, daran aber nicht alle Stecker belege und somit gar nicht die 600W brauche. 
Verbraucht das Netzteil dann weniger Strom oder immer dieses Maximum?

Sprich ist es schlauer für nen pc, der von der Hardware her nur 400W braucht, ein 400W NT zu kaufen oder ein 750W NT falls man später nochmal aufrüsten will. Brauch das 750W dann mehr Strom für den PC oder genauso wenig wie das 400W?

mfg Henry


----------



## Murxwitz (9. April 2012)

Das Netzteil verbraucht nur soviel wie die Komponenten hintendran, aber entsprechend dem Wirkungsgrad (dieser ist bei ~50% Last am besten, aber unter 20% miserabel). Das 80+-Label sagt recht gut aus, wie der Wirkungsgrad mindestens ist.


----------



## tobibo (9. April 2012)

Ein Netzteil “verbraucht“ zunächst einmal nur das, was von ihm gebraucht wird.
Also das, was die PC-Komponenten von ihm “fordern“, dies nennt man sekundärseitige Last.

Dies wäre der Fall, wenn das Netzteil 100% Wirkungsgrad hätte.
Heutige Top-Netzteile (Gold) haben, abhängig von der sekundärseitigen Last, meist einen Wirkungsgrad von 88-90%.

Mit dem Wirkungsgrad wird errechnet, wieviel von dem, was ein Netzteil an der Steckdose zieht (primärseitige Last), bei den Komponenten ankommt bzw. wie viel ein Netzteil für das aufnehmen muss, was es an die Komponenten liefert.

Nun haben aber nicht e Netzteile, die für verschiedene Höchstlasten ausgelegt sind (400W/600W/800W...) bei allen Lasten den selben Wirkungsgrad.
!Meist! ist dieser bei sehr geringer Last (0-20%) am niedrigsten, steigert sich dann, bis er bei 50-60% seinen Höhepunkt erreicht und danach wirder abfällt.
Am einfachsten zu verstehen ist dies, wenn du es dir anhand eines Graphen (Kurvendiagramm) mit der Last auf der X, und dem Wrkungsgrad auf der Y-Achse vorstellst.

Angenommen wir hätten ein Netzteil mit 600 Watt und eines mit 400 Watt.
Dann hätte das 600 Watt Netzteil anhand der oben aufgezählten typischen Wirkungsgrade bei 400Watt einen besseren Wirkungsgrad.
Du solltest dein Netzteil so  dimensionieren, dass es bei normaler Spielelast eine Auslastung von ca. 50-60% hat und unter Belstungstests eine Auslastung von ca. 80%.
Wieviel Watt du also genau benötigst ist also von deinem PC, von eventuellem Übertaktungsvorhaben, davon, ob sich dein Rechner mehr Zeit im Idle oder unter Last befindet, sowie von deiner gewünschten “Sicherheit“ (wieviel das Netzteil bei Maximallast “übrig“ haben sollte) abhängig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2012)

Das Netzteil verbraucht nur das was abgefordert wird ohne jetzt großartig auf Details eingehen zu wollen.


----------

